# laminate trimmer



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Im about to lay new counter top on bath vanity and want to know how do I rout up to a wall on the end of vanity? My router like others prevent to get bit to tne edge of the vanity where the wall meets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jen Jen

Most lamminte trim routers come with a roller guide, it's made just for what you need to do.
The norm, the roller is on the out side of the router and against the wall when you use it.
You set the laminate on wood right next to the wall and then run the router down the wall with the roller running on the wall and cut the laminate to fit the wall.
Once you have it trimed remove the wood under the laminate and push it back to the wall for a test fit, if it fits right put down the glue , wait till the glue is dry then put your sticks down to hold the laminate up off the top, then start removing the sticks from the center out once you have removed all of the sticks grab the roller and remove the air from under the laminate.(roll it out from the center out) .

Besure to clamp the laminate b/4 you start the trim, so it can't move on the couter top.(block of wood under the laminate and then clamp it to the vanity top.)
Take care with the clamp it will crack or snap the laminate if it's not clamped right (flat)  .

Just a NOTE*** if laminate goes next to a wall ,left or right side besure to cut the front side of the laminate b/4 you glue it down.
Just push it back into place clamp it down(with a wood block) and cut about a 2 1/2" or 3" long cut on the front end of the laminate/couter top, once it's glued down this part of the top you can't get the router into because of the wall will stop it.
Then you can use a file to clean it up a bit after you have it glued down.

Hope this helps

Bj


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank You for the lesson Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Jen Jen

Bj 

Post a snapshot when you get done I'm sure others would like to see it..I know I would also


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jen Jen

Here's a snapshot or two to show you how to set the router up. 
Note the roller on the out side of the router base it controls the cut.

Bj


----------

